# My turn to machine a fly cutter.



## lpeedin (Jan 30, 2017)

I get very few comments on my threads linking my YouTube videos, but Google Analytics shows a lot of views are generated from these links, so until told to stop, I'll continue to share.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 30, 2017)

Excellent video Lee!


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying them. Not a lot to say (and I usually say it on YouTube comments, so it would be redundant here), but I enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 30, 2017)

The only thing I would suggest you might want to try is some kind of audio noise reduction when processing the video, as it will drastically help reduce hiss.

I use the paid desktop version of this application, but if you are only producing 2 hrs of video a month you can use the free online version. The only requirement is you have to pull the audio out into a standalone file. Most editors can do that or several opensource applications can do it as well.
https://auphonic.com/

this page has some examples of what it can do for your video.
https://auphonic.com/audio_examples


----------



## tweinke (Jan 30, 2017)

Please do not stop! For me the videos pretty much say it all. Its nice to see video links posted here by you or anyone else. I subscribe to your channel and always look forward to new vids.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the comments guys. I really enjoy making & sharing the videos. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rwm (Jan 31, 2017)

Great video. Thanks!
Robert


----------



## royesses (Jan 31, 2017)

Keep them coming. Very enjoyable learning experience for this old man. You are appreciated! 

Roy


----------



## DrAsus (Feb 2, 2017)

Keep the videos coming! I love watching your videos. Very informative, interesting, and just a joy to watch. Are you sure you aren't related to Tubal Cain??--lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr John (Feb 4, 2017)

Good video. Always great to be able to see real time experience. I have had significant problems flycutting with a Grizzly G0704. I learned a few things from the video.


----------



## Dr John (Feb 4, 2017)

I meant to ask what coolant system you are using on the mill. It seems to produce a nice mist.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 6, 2017)

Dr John said:


> I meant to ask what coolant system you are using on the mill. It seems to produce a nice mist.



This was my first project using the coolant system. This is the cheap (~$12.00) misters off of eBay. I found a seller in the States & didn't have to wait a month for them to be delivered. The slip in air line fitting is 8 mm which is practically identical to 5/16". I had to add the ball valve. It's a simple siphon system that actually works quite well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 24, 2021)

A really good build of a fly cutter.  thanks for linking to it.


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 25, 2021)

Is Lee still a member, here? I have not seen a resent videos in a while. I really like his videos. I hope he is well, and healthy.
CH


----------



## mickri (Feb 26, 2021)

I have added one of these to the project list.  I have some mystery steel that is 1.5 OD.  Would that be big enough to make a fly cutter for a RF30 mill clone?  Also would a .500 OD be big enough for the shaft that fits in the collet.  Why I ask is I like to use my .500 and .375 collets whenever possible.  Keeps me from having to change out collets.


----------

